# Gravel choice for corydoras



## Crazy_Walrus (19 Oct 2018)

Hi guys and gals,

Will Cory catfish be ok in this gravel, don't want Thier beautiful moustache to be damaged

https://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/...el-and-sands/marina-2kg-black-aquarium-gravel


----------



## Conort2 (20 Oct 2018)

I would go or something finer if I was you, the cories will show much more natural behaviour digging in sand. Also gravel that chunky will allow a lot of waste to trap in it which can further damage the cories barbels.

If you're  planning on plants it will also be easier to plant in a finer substrate than that. Try unipac limpopo sand for something finer but the same dark colour.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Dadofthree (20 Oct 2018)

Ive got 14 corys with fine1-3 mm gravel they seem very happy


----------



## azawaza (21 Oct 2018)

Use sand; my corys love grazing through the sand, altering the landscape as they move along.


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (22 Oct 2018)

azawaza said:


> Use sand; my corys love grazing through the sand, altering the landscape as they move along.





Dadofthree said:


> Ive got 14 corys with fine1-3 mm gravel they seem very happy





Conort2 said:


> I would go or something finer if I was you, the cories will show much more natural behaviour digging in sand. Also gravel that chunky will allow a lot of waste to trap in it which can further damage the cories barbels.
> 
> If you're  planning on plants it will also be easier to plant in a finer substrate than that. Try unipac limpopo sand for something finer but the same dark colour.
> 
> ...



Will Otto fish be ok in it?


----------



## Conort2 (22 Oct 2018)

Crazy_Walrus said:


> Will Otto fish be ok in it?


Yes they will be fine.

However You will still be better with a finer substrate as the large gravel size will allow waste to get trapped which can cause issues if you don't keep on top of the gravel vacuuming, which can be difficult in a planted tank.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## RiaHx (26 Oct 2018)

I have Corydoras safe gravel by Dennerle I have Otocinclus is this too hope this helps you out


----------

